# Play Store missing "Movies" & Books"?



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

OK, I'm fairly confident that I'm not going crazy here... When I purchased my N7, the Play Store showed Movies, Magazines, Books, Music & Apps. It is now missing Movies & Books. I have flashed many many things on here already, so I assume it came from a different ROM. But I just wanted to be 100% sure this is the case before I flash the stock image, upgrade (twice), and root again. Thanks guys...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

What version is your play store? Should be 3.7.13.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> What version is your play store? Should be 3.7.13.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


Yup... 3.7.13! It's no big deal, i'm just curious when it changed on me.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

did you change the dpi on your display? that caused problems with Play Store categories disappearing on the Thunderbolt if I remember right.


----------



## iOSh8er (Jun 10, 2011)

number5toad said:


> did you change the dpi on your display? that caused problems with Play Store categories disappearing on the Thunderbolt if I remember right.


I sure did! I forced it into tablet mode by changing the dpi. Good call!


----------

